
Decrappification, DeOldification, and Super Resolution - citnaj
https://www.fast.ai/2019/05/03/decrappify/
======
citnaj
Hello- Jason here (one of the authors). I'll answer questions! I might not get
to them right away as I'm about to go to bed.

